# Zaskar Winterprojekt



## Cad2 (19. September 2010)

hey leute, gestern ist ein paket aus USA angekommen, ein 16" 96er Zaskar rahmen. Will ich übern winter aufbauen. Soll ein schnelles bike unter 10kg werden. komplett XTR evtl sogar die neue 2 / 10 fach und ne SID soll ran. der rest steht noch nicht fest. habt ihr ein paar vorschläge für gute, leichte bezahlbare teile? Rahmenfarbe wird auch noch geändert. wird wahrscheinlich frostblue 
blaue sid? weisse? LRS in schwarz oder silber? Mavic crossmax, spinergy?


----------



## esp262 (20. September 2010)

bilder, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

gibt noch keine bilder, hab ja bis auf rahmen nix. der ist ball burnished, also silber. der soll aber noch blau werden.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> der ist ball burnished, der soll aber noch blau werden.


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

was dagegen das der blau wird? gibt ja so gut wie keinen zu kaufen, also umlackieren.


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

das ist er


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2010)

So etwas lackiert man nicht. Mach Dir lieber ein paar blaue Teile dran


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

ach was, die gibts doch genug, oder jedenfalls mehr als blaue oder rote zaskar's. farbe gefällt mir halt besser als ball burnished. es wird ja eine originale farbe, also nix neues wildes


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. September 2010)

Nur das die Zaskars 96 Eloxiert und nicht lackiert waren!


----------



## GTdanni (20. September 2010)

Ich hab ein gepulvertes Zaskar von 96.....


----------



## esp262 (20. September 2010)

kannst doch eloxieren lassen ist doch kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (20. September 2010)

klar kann man das.
Man kann auch nen Hamster in der Mikrowelle trocknen. Man machts halt nicht.
Zumindest net mit nem Zaskar. Haste kein Ava gefunden?


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

ja sorry, meinte auch eloxieren, oder halt das frostblue, gefällt mir auch gut.
ava wollte ich nicht, sollte schon ein zaskar sein.


----------



## tempest-boy (20. September 2010)

Wehe !! Finger weg vom Eloxieren und Pulvern! Lieber schicke blaue o rote SID + die farbl passenden Teile....um Welten besser!


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2010)

Nur mal so als Info.

Mal eben den Zaskar in ein Eloxal-Bad rein hängen geht nicht. Zuerst müssen die Gewindebuchsen der Flaschenhalter raus. Die sind nähmlich aus Stahl. Und sobald Stahl dabei ist, kann man nicht eloxieren.


----------



## esp262 (21. September 2010)

die dinger sind doch rück zug ausgebohrt,

und so einziehmuter wieder einzuziehn ist ja auch kein problem


----------



## cleiende (21. September 2010)

ab in den "ketzer" mit euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (21. September 2010)

oha, das hört sich ja alles nicht so einfach an mit eloxieren, denn evtl nur sandstrahlen und pulverbeschichten.


----------



## cleiende (21. September 2010)

grundgütiger, das wird ja immer schlimmer. nimm besser ein ava für so ein unterfangen.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. September 2010)

Schade um den schönen Rahmen.


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> oha, das hört sich ja alles nicht so einfach an mit eloxieren, denn evtl nur sandstrahlen und pulverbeschichten.



Ist Dein 2. Nickname divergent?? 

Bring die Farbe mit den Anbauteilen ans Rad und Du wirst über das Ergebnis verblüfft sein. Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.

Schade um den schönen Rahmen


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Ich hab am Anfang meiner GT-Laufbahn mal ein BB-Backwoods pulvern lassen, und später bereut ... lass den Rahmen so wie er ist. 

Erinnert ihr euch? 







Wenn Du ein blaues Zaskar willst, hol Dir ein 2007er. Ich glaube bei cyclery.de gibts noch welche in M.

Ich hab einen 2007er demnäxt zu verkaufen, ist aber leider Grösse L


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

die neuen rahmen gefallen mir nicht. die alten von 96-99 sind die besten. sonst hätte ich schon lange einen blauen rahmen haben können.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Weisste denn schon wo Du pulvern lassen willst? In Güstrow kann ich Dir eine ziemlich günstige Adresse nennen, hab da das Backwoods damals auch machen lassen.

46,- Eus für sandstrahlen und pulvern für den Rahmen.


----------



## svenundjenny (22. September 2010)

Oh Schreck, bloß nicht 

BB-Rahmen und farbige Anbauteile ist der Weg, bspw. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7573826&postcount=1115 

Ich kaufe ja auch keinen 57er Käfer im Original-"Lack" und hau dann Flip-Flop drüber ... tztztz *kopfschüttel*


----------



## esp262 (22. September 2010)

mein backwoods hab ich für 15 euros gepulvert  aber den kurs krieg ich wohl nicht nochmal 

@ TigerClaw: warum hast du es bereuht den backwoods pulvern zu lassen, schwarz ist doch schön, und zaskar gabs original auch schwarz


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

ich bekomm daas wahrscheinlich umsonst, mein bruder kennt da jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> @ TigerClaw: warum hast du es bereuht den backwoods pulvern zu lassen, schwarz ist doch schön, und zaskar gabs original auch schwarz



Weils is in BB mit roter Federgabel und schwarzen Anbauteilen wahrscheinlich viel besser ausgesehen hätte. Ausserdem waren die Zaskar-Sticker völlig fehl am Platze, da es kein Zaskar war


----------



## esp262 (22. September 2010)

na ja, zaskar hin oder her, sehe da an sich kein nachteil 

was anbauteile angeht, könnte man entweder andere farbe oder andere anbauteile aussuchen


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> na ja, zaskar hin oder her, sehe da an sich kein nachteil
> 
> was anbauteile angeht, könnte man entweder andere farbe oder andere anbauteile aussuchen



Nachteil ist da sicherlich keiner. Aber es gibt einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, der sich halt auch im Preis beider Rahmen bemerkbar macht. 

Und Fake-Zaskars werden hier gar nicht gern gesehen


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Deswegen habe ich es auch verkauft und mir echte Zaskars zugelegt


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

ihr seid wohl alle dagegen das ich das umlacke, vielleicht lasse ich das denn auch, aber farbige teile ans bike? ich wollte ja so ziehmlich komplett xtr dran machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Solls eine aktuelle XT-Gruppe werden? Nimm Räder mit farbigen Naben und Alunippeln, farbigen Kettenblattschrauben, die Kurbelschraube gibts auch eloxiert. Farbige Sattelstützenklemme, Lock-On Griffe mit farbigen Lockringen.

Wie sowas wirkt, kannst Du sehen wenn Du morgen rechtzeitig am Südstadtcenter bist


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

hey, ja soll ein recht aktuelle xtr werden, evtl die neue 2/10fach 
muss mir mal die nächsten wochen die ganzen teile anschauen die es so gibt und denn mal schauen wie das aussehen könnte.

@tigersclaw: bin morgen leider nicht dabei, fahre schonn 11uhr los in wohld. habe am späten nachmittag noch was vor, deswegen komme ich leider nicht mit. will aber unbedingt mal mit euch fahren.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. September 2010)

Auch ich kann da nur ein veto einlegen. Ich habe mal einen Zaskar für meine bessere Hälfte pulvern lassen, aber:
- er hatte eine kleine Beulen 
- ein paar relativ tiefe Kratzer nebst Chainsuck
- nur, weil es die Liebste so wollte....





Das Ergebnis kam (kommt) zwar sehr gut bei ihr an (und ich glaube auch bei einigen hier Forum), aber ich hätte mir lieber solche Unterarme anpoliert:





Deines scheint allerdings noch im einem super Zustand zu sein - also Luster Laces und Nevr Dull rausgeholt und losgelegt! Das ist mindestens tausend mal schöner als schnöder Lack oder Pulver. Das wirst du spätestens merken, wenn du bei strahlendem Sonnenschein die erste Ausfahrt mit dem frisch polierten Bock machst.  (Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen)

Beim Eloxieren wäre übrigens neben den FlaHa-Ösen evtl. noch das Problem, dass unter Umständen die Schweißnähte eine andere Farbnuance bekommen könnten. Und bei der Pulverung hast du zwar kein Problem mit den Ösen, dafür gehen Details wie die schönen Schweißnähte und andere Schönheiten etwas unter.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. September 2010)

verschone das bb zaskar und besorg dir das hier?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120621930773


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

18" ist leider zu groß, hab schon lang genug gesucht bis ich ein vernünftiges 16" mit passenden Bj bekommen habe.


----------



## esp262 (22. September 2010)

hab ein ava als zaskar fake, im grunde genommen ist mir latte, 

brechen alle gleich schnell, würd sogar sagen zaskar eher


----------



## tedeschino (24. September 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> hab ein ava als zaskar fake, im grunde genommen ist mir latte,
> 
> brechen alle gleich schnell, würd sogar sagen zaskar eher



wenn dir das echt latte ist, dann hast du genau das richtige für dich gefunden und es ist auch gut so.
es gibt halt ungeschriebene kultgesetze, wie rasierte beine beim rennsportler oder kein gti zeichen am 50 ps golf.
es ist eigentlich völlig latte, aber diese leute werden entweder belächelt oder nicht ernst genommen.

deine entscheidung


----------



## tedeschino (24. September 2010)

Da ich nach 15 Jahren endlich wieder zur GT Familie gehöre, möchte ich Euch auch mein Winterpojekt zeigen und werde es auch dokumentieren.
Das schwarze Zaskar wird mein Trainingsrad mit Ritchey Carbon Gabel und orangen Parts (steuersatz, sattelklemme, schnellspanner, naben) abgesetzt.
Wer ausser tune und hope noch Herstellertipps für orange hat, bitte ich um Info.
Das weiss schwarze Schätzchen bekommt eine in Rahmenfarbe umlackierte Reba Worldcup. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was da am besten passt.
Wo bekomme ich denn eine weisse Sattelklemme in 36,4mm?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## esp262 (25. September 2010)

lol was soll den sowas

wenn du schon autos ansprichst, dann was ist mit den ganzen audis s lines, sind ja auch keine psboliden
golf 5 gt sieht aus wie gti und hat wenig leistung

ich find sowieso kacke das man jemanden versucht was auszureden, wenn er bock hat soll er das doch machen, polierte teile gibts wie sand am meer, aber mal andere schöne farbe was nicht original ist, reden sofort leute ab, warum. nur weils es nicht original so gab

dann müsst ich ja von meinen beiden AVAs (zaskar hatte ich auch aber alle verkauft  ) komplet rückrüsten, weils ja nicht original ist 

meine meinung, pulver oder lackiere das ding in die farbe die du magst und kompletiere es mit den teilen die du willst
dann hast echt was besonderes und was dir gefällt, baust das ding ja für dich nicht für andere hier

paar eloxierte schräubchen hier und da (wo ich hier schon paar mal gelesen habe), ist meiner meinung fehlinvestition (habs zwar auch, aber nur weils irgendwo schon verbaut war oder rumlag, hab nix extra für gekauft  )



tedeschino schrieb:


> wenn dir das echt latte ist, dann hast du genau das richtige für dich gefunden und es ist auch gut so.
> es gibt halt ungeschriebene kultgesetze, wie rasierte beine beim rennsportler oder kein gti zeichen am 50 ps golf.
> es ist eigentlich völlig latte, aber diese leute werden entweder belächelt oder nicht ernst genommen.
> 
> deine entscheidung


----------



## svenundjenny (26. September 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> lol was soll den sowas



Schade um´s Ausgangsmaterial, aber steht doch hier:



tedeschino schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich völlig latte, aber diese leute werden entweder belächelt oder nicht ernst genommen. deine entscheidung



Also, nicht im Forum posten sondern machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (30. September 2010)

Moin, möchte mir übern Winter ne kleine CC-Waffe zusamm basteln.  Größtes Probl zwecks Optik sind die abgenutzten Decals, kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich diese 98er zsassi LE decals mit sid-blauen Rand bekomm? bei ebay gibts jedenfalls nix. oder sonst decal vorschläge?! thx


----------



## tempest-boy (30. September 2010)

Hiernoch n genaueres Bild für Maulwürfe


----------



## Kruko (30. September 2010)

Schau mal bei Ebay nach dem User Felnzo. Der bietet immer irgendwelche Decals bei Ebay-US an. Falls Du da nichts findest, so melde Dich bei seiner Yahoo-Group an. Dort findest Du noch mehr.


----------



## esp262 (1. Oktober 2010)

diesen onza aufkleber hatt ich an der gleichen stelle damals


----------



## Cad2 (6. November 2010)

die neue gabel ist jetzt auch schon, aufkleber hab ich auch schon vom rahmen entfernt, da müssen unbedingt neue ran, die alten sahen nicht mehr so schön aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Mach alle Sticker ab, und polier erstmal ordentlich 

Neue Sticker würde ich garnicht mal in Originalfarbe nehmen, sondern das rot-schwarz der SID aufnehmen.


----------



## Cad2 (6. November 2010)

sticker sind ja schon alle ab bis auf den einen vorne. poliert wurde er schon, muss jetzt aber nochmal die ganzen ränder von den stickern nachpolieren. aufkleber weiss ich noch nicht genau, aber ich denke mal die werden zur sid passen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Is die SID wenigstens runtergetravelt? Mit 100mm dürfte die zu lang für den Rahmen sein, 80 gehen vielleicht grad so.


----------



## Cad2 (6. November 2010)

noch sind es 100, es sollen aber 80mm werden. keine sorge, wird schon werden.


----------



## Oigi (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich gehoere nun seit Sonntag auch zur GT Fanmilie...habe mir einen 96er BB Zaskar gekauft. Leider hat der Rahmen einige Macken, die tiefer in Alu gehen und sich mit Never Dull nicht wegpolieren lassen.
Bei genauer Betrachtung der Rahmenoberflaeche kann man die Abdruecke der kleinen Kuegelchen erkennen. Wenn ich die Kratzer jetzt rausschleifen moechte versaue ich mir doch das tolle Finish,richtig? 

Dann lieber kleine Kratzer...wenn ich sie selber reingemacht haette faende ich es nicht ganz so schlimm.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (24. Dezember 2010)

meine Laufräder sind auch gekommen 
schöne neue mavic crossmax slr 
kleinigkeiten sind auch dazu gekommen. Across AH-01 steuersatz
Lenker und Vorbau von Syntace - schön leicht


----------



## Cad2 (12. Februar 2011)

soooo, ein paar bilder. denn sieht man mal wie es ungefähr aussehen wird. kurbel,umwerfer, shifter kasstte wird auch xtr. steuersatz wird noch getauscht. kommt ein roter across rein.auf sattelstütze warte ich schon länger, ist schwarze thomson elite  aufkleber kommen natürlich auch noch ran.


----------



## tempest-boy (24. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich für mein ZaskarLe'98 die beiden Schrauben (mit Buchse) der Sattelklemme in der Farbe rote / rot-eloxiert bekomme?????
Hab schon überall gesucht und wollt nich extra die alten für much money eloxieren lassen. Muss ja farbl alles passen 
Dankbar für wertvolle Tipps...


----------

